# Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?



## mschuerm (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
zurzeit habe ich in meiner Pfütze (ca. 3000 Liter, ca. 20 Goldfische) eine Oase Aquarius 1800 mit der ich einen selbstgebauten Patronenfilter (200 Liter Regentonne) fülle.
Der Teich besteht seit etwa 4,5 Jahren und dieses Jahr habe ich massive Algenprobleme. Daher setzen sich die kleinen Öffnungen der Aquarius recht schnell zu. Nach spätestens 3 Tagen kommt kaum noch Wasser im Filter an.
Da ich meinen Teich nun doch vergrößern möchte, soll auch eine neue Pumpe hinzu, die in der Lage ist auch etwas größere Verunreinigungen in den Filter zu befördern.
Die Aquamax sind ja leider elend teuer - aber offensichtlich auch gut.
Kennt denn jemand hier die Pumpen von Osaga, z. B. die OSF-7500? Kostet 85 € plus Versand (  )

Dann habe ich noch von Ubbink gelesen. Die ist ein bisschen teurer, aber immer noch weit entfernt von Oase.

Vielen lieben Dank
Markus


----------



## guenter (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Hallo Markus,

Preis ist sehr gut. Beachte den Verbrauch (Watt)


----------



## ra_ll_ik (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Moin
Der Stromverbrauch ist sehr hoch...
Bei 75l / min sind es 4500l/h nicht 7500......das mit 115 Watt...: 
Bohrungen im Gehäuse sind klein, setzten sich schnell zu...

Vergleiche und entscheide.....


----------



## herten04 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Hallo Ralf.


			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Bei 75l / min sind es 4500l/h nicht 7500......das mit 115 Watt...:


Gut aufgepasst ,wenn die Pumpe so nachgebaut ist wie die rechnen dann gute Nacht!:beeten:


----------



## mschuerm (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Hey das geht ja schnell hier - vielen Dank!

Stimmt, die kleinen Öffnungen im Gehäuse der Pumpe sind mir auch schon aufgefallen. Bei dem großen Auktionshaus wird die gleiche Pumpe auch verkauft. Auf dem Bild dort hat das Gehäuse deutlich größere Öffnungen.

Schwierige Geschichte... ;-)

Vielleicht probiere ich mal die Ubbink Pumpe (z. B. die hier: . Zumindest den Namen habe ich schon recht häufig gehört.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Hallo Markus,

wir hätten noch einen Tipp für Dich, wo Du schauen könntest:

www.sprickgmbh.de

Die verkaufen dort im Shop Pumpen, die sie sich bauen lassen, unter dem Label "TeichMax". Wir haben die Teichmax 5000 seit mehreren Jahren (Bad Kreuznach, deren Firmensitz, liegt ja ganz in unserer Nähe ...)  und sind sehr zufrieden. 5.000 ltr/std. Förderleistung bei 45W Stromverbrauch ist auch ein sehr annehmbarer Wert. Und das Problem mit den sich zusetzenden Öffnungen hast Du bei der Pumpe garantiert nicht, die hat ein sehr grobmaschiges Gitter und fördert Schmutzteile bis 8mm ohne Probleme

Und bevor jemand so etwas vermutet ... nein, uns gehört das Geschäft nicht :  und wir arbeiten dort auch nicht : und bekommen (leider  ) auch keine Provision  ... ist wirklich nur ein Tipp ....


----------



## mschuerm (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Hallo Ludwig,

die Teichmax von Sprick habe ich mir gerade mal angeschaut. Die passt ja prima und der Preis ist auch ganz ok.
Vielen Dank für den Tip! Ich glaube schon fast das ich mich für diese Pumpe entscheiden werden.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Annett (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Oase Nachbau - taugt die was?*

Hallo Markus,

Willkommen im Forum.
Ich habe ebenfalls noch einen Tip für Dich, auch wenn der nicht gern gelesen werden wird. 
Reduzier Fischbesatz und Fütterung, setz mehr Pflanzen ein  (Foto wäre nicht schlecht, um den Pflanzenbestand besser beurteilen zu können).
20 Goldfische in 3m³ sind zuviel. Zusätzlich vermehren sie sich auch noch wie verrückt.

Du hast einen Nährstoffüberschuß im Teich... der muss raus, dann werden das auch weniger Algen.


----------

